# Did CPR on my rat Roxy!



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok so I'm brand new at this forum and I'm freaking out! I had a bath running for my self, bubbles ect and I let Roxy run free while I was getting ready for tge bath, anyways I couldn't find her any where, I finally had tge horrid thought to look in the tub and there she was!!! Floating, dead I started crying and screaming and pulled her out, no heartbeat eyes glossed ect and I started CPR. I pulled her mouth open and gave rescue breathes and pushed on her ribcage, I also flipped her over and did the same to her back I've been trained in first aid and CPR but I wasn't sure how to do it for a rat! But I cOuld feel her lungs inflating abd slowly I saw and felt movement!!!! Thank god!!! I wrapped her up in a towel and dried her while rubbing her to keep stimulating her, it's been about an hour since thus happened and she's moving and eyes are clear and she's breathing fine ect but when she walks her back legs seem weak, she wobbles! Did I hurt her? Is it perament? I'm so worried about Roxy :-( please if any one has a idea or experience with this please let me kno! Also I'll be taking her tO the vet asap!!! She's a tough sweet girl prob 6 months to 8 months old... I'm sooo lucky, I was a bad owner, she's going to be watched waaaay closer and supervised way better from now on! :-( love u Roxy girl!!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry for all the spelling errors I was writing really fast, this was crazy experience! :-/ it's been about 5 hours, she's totally fine and healthy seeming except she looks drunk when she runs around :-( if it's a permanate problem I do not mind as long as she's happy and healthy! I'm sooo grateful she's alive! I know it sounds crazy to do CPR on a rat but all my pets are my babies and I'd do it again to save a life!  I'm really grateful for this forum too!


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Wowowowowowow well done that's amazing. Rats a good swimmers, I wonder what took her under? That's fantastic you were able to bring her back. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

I think there was too much bubbles, I think she slipped in and probably inhaled the bubbles, because I've let her swim while taking a bath before, of course there wasn't bubbles and I was watching her! Oh my gosh I still can't believe I saved her! It was just instincts kicking in I guess lol and Roxy has been super cuddly since this, poor thing was in rat heaven for a second :-( I will definatley updated on here what the vet says. The office lady thought I was crazy for giving mouth to mouth, obviously she's not a rattie owner! Thank you for writing me back btw


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She may have panicked and swallowed water. Any clue how long she wasn't breathing and depriving oxygen from her brain?

Is she able to do things normally on her own besides having a few wobbles?


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

WOW! How terrifying! So glad to hear she's ok. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

I have the idea that rats hold oxigen deprivation and even neurological damage a lot better than as, even so, I dont think I had ever hear about cpr on a rat, she may have broke a bone or two (somewhat doubtful but possible from the cpr) or it could be just too soon at that time (being only an hour had passed) from the scare and she was steel weak... Let us know how she is doing, I'm hoping for the best


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok the vet said she had a stroke and there's nothing that can be done besides just giving her lots of love and attention and to make sure she can access everything easily, which she can. Um I'm guessing, because I left the tub running for 10 to 15 min but I'm thinking at the most she was in there for 10 min but without oxygen for a minute or less because I dont think I could have brought her back if it was longer ya know? She's doing sooo good today guys! She can so everything the same except for tge wobbles make her look drunk, but she eats, plays, climbs (not as smoothley but she still tries) still potties in her litter box, and still likes to be held and sleep in my hoodies. She has been sleeping more but that was a pretty crazy day!! I've written 3 responses on here so sorry when they all finally show up lol  thanks for all the comments btw I still can't believe that happened!! Just soo thankful! Rat CPR should be taught to all owners just incase! ;-)


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh ya, I totally agree! She's recovered really well, she must heal fast! Which is really good! I had never heard of rat CPR either lol I did some research online after the incident and I was reading about how firefighters in Oregon now carry oxygen masks for animals, big and small. Also I read about animal CPR and 53% of owners polled would five an animal CPR, I kinda thought that number was low :-/ but I read about people giving dogs, cats, ferrets, hamsters and even a snake CPR! I dunno about the snake lol it was very intresting though! Alot of the CPR was given to pups and kittens that were born not breathing and it saved there lives  so cute!


----------

